# Where in Spain..



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We were going to Paris next year for our Ruby Wedding anniversary but have decided to discover more of Spain.

Husband wants to go to Barcelona, I’m not over struck, no real reason. We have done Andalusia and Sevilla. I was thinking of the Asturias or Galicia it would be a five day trip, early September 

Any ideas


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I loved San Sebastián in the Pais Vasco, the city of Valencia is also very nice. I also have a soft spot for Palma de Mallorca. All have other lovely places within easy reach for side trips. Good food to be had in all of them, and early September would be a good time to visit weather-wise

I've been to Barcelona a couple of times but am not over keen - it's too big to be walkable, the crowds of tourists get a bit much and it's overpriced for both accommodation and food, imo.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> We were going to Paris next year for our Ruby Wedding anniversary but have decided to discover more of Spain.
> 
> Husband wants to go to Barcelona, I’m not over struck, no real reason. We have done Andalusia and Sevilla. I was thinking of the Asturias or Galicia it would be a five day trip, early September
> 
> Any ideas


*Galicia *- Yes! So many different hings to see/visit Castro de Santa Tecla; learn the truth (i.e. not the church's version) about witches and why they are revered; Monasteries that make their own delicious soap, and much much more.

Place to stay:
https://www.clubrural.com/apartamento-rural/pontevedra/portas/apartamento-o-lagar_128455
tranquil, comfortable, accepts mascotas - we had a thoroughly enjoyable stay there.

*Jaén* - Parque Natural de las Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y las Villas. The largest Natural Park in Spain with lots of wildlife; take an escorted tour into the restricted areas with a Park Ranger as your guide; visit the source of the Guadalquivir and much much more.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sierras_de_Cazorla,_Segura_y_Las_Villas_Natural_Park

Place to Stay Apartamentos Martín in Arroyo Frío:
https://www.booking.com/hotel/es/ap...bd047c43cfe60077;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl
which is where we stay for Christmas and New Year Apto 10


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yep! Lots of them!
Salamanca, Asturias coastline, Asturias inland, León (so much to see in one place and I can tell you where to stop off between Madrid and León too  ) El Bierzo region (see photos in photo thread in La Tasca), Bilbao and surroundings (I wasn't so keen on San Seb), Segovia, Burgos, Madrid and surroundings, Cuenca and surroundings. I also feel that maybe it's not the right time to see Barcelona. Here are some threads that might have info



https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...tel-hostal-b-b-etc-recommendations-spain.html


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1118377-asturias.html


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...ite-sea-side-spanish-town-3.html#post14878410


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

Picos de Europa are spectacular!!


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Hepa said:


> Picos de Europa are spectacular!!


Wow. I just googled them, they *are* spectacular. Wow again.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If you are going 'oop north' then Àvila is a must for a couple of days. One of the stars of the film "The Pride and the Passion" (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pride_and_the_Passion). Go round the walls (on top); take the tourist train (excellent), Cathedral - one of the best; UNESCO World Heritage site, etc.
Avila Tourism- Tourism in Avila
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ávila,_Spain


Sorry, can't remember the name of the dog friendly hotel, we stayed in


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> If you are going 'oop north' then Àvila is a must for a couple of days. One of the stars of the film "The Pride and the Passion" (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pride_and_the_Passion). Go round the walls (on top); take the tourist train (excellent), Cathedral - one of the best; UNESCO World Heritage site, etc.
> Avila Tourism- Tourism in Avila
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ávila,_Spain
> 
> ...


We are touring Galicia in a few weeks. Have been before, some interesting places. We are meeting up with two couples from Andalucia. I think I may have posted this before.






If you want to mix in a bit of culture Oviedo Asturias is interesting.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The national park of the Monasterio de Pierda in Zaragoza is worth a visit.

Cuenca also.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> We are touring Galicia in a few weeks. Have been before, some interesting places. We are meeting up with two couples from Andalucia. I think I may have posted this before.
> 
> Playa de las Catedrales - Catedrais Galicia - YouTube
> 
> If you want to mix in a bit of culture Oviedo Asturias is interesting.


 But you know you have to buy tickets to get on that beach now, don't you?
It was/ is suffering from overexposure and massive crowds of tourists.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But you know you have to buy tickets to get on that beach now, don't you?
> It was/ is suffering from overexposure and massive crowds of tourists.


Thanks, I didn't know. In some ways I am glad I saw most sights when I was younger. Same the world over. Have you seen those photos of people queuing to reach the summit of mount Everest?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I’m heading towards the Asturias or Galicia 

Relaxing, walking but if cultural, mainly drinking and eating, similar to life now 

We won’t take dogs, they’ll stay here with our Finca sitter. 


Fancy a beach type holiday but not the touristy type. Similar to Cornwall


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Thanks, I didn't know. In some ways I am glad I saw most sights when I was younger. Same the world over. Have you seen those photos of people queuing to reach the summit of mount Everest?


Yes, I did see it. I thought it was shocking. Can you imagine spending a shed load of money to get there, on the equipment etc and then having to queue, for hours, in freezing conditions, to get to one of the world's most "isolated" spots?! Kinda takes the fun out of it I would have thought.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> I’m heading towards the Asturias or Galicia
> 
> Relaxing, walking but if cultural, mainly drinking and eating, similar to life now
> 
> ...


Go for the Rías Baixas in Galicia. Avoid the town of Vigo, parking is atrocious.

Can recommend La isla de Arousa 




O Gtove is nice as is Sanxenxo. Cambados is a rip-off not to be confused with Combarro which is very nice

Baiona is interesting - The Pinta, one of the ships from Columbus' voyage to the New World returned to Europe and arrived in Baiona, making the town's port the first to receive news of the discovery of America.

A Guarda is not bad but from there it is a short ride up the mountain to the Castro de Santa Tecla overlooking the estuary of the Rio Minho and Portugal. Also up that mountain is a very interesting Vía Crucis.

There are a number of small islands off the Atlantic coast with nature reserves

Recommended place to stay: O Lagar - in my earlier post #3 https://www.clubrural.com/apartament...o-lagar_128455


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> I’m heading towards the Asturias or Galicia
> 
> Relaxing, walking but if cultural, mainly drinking and eating, similar to life now
> 
> ...


 Great choice, the beaches are fantastic and on many you'll only see a handful of people in August so in September you'll often be on your own.
There's a cliff walk along the coast from Bustos which have done a couple of times in the summer and it's absolutely beautiful. Puerto de Vega I have already recommended, There's a really good museum there for a rainy day and several places to have good food, but no beach.

I also really liked Playa de la Vega
https://www.turismoasturias.es/descubre/costa/playas/playa-de-barayo
Ortiguera is a nice little place and you can also do some walking
https://www.turismoasturias.es/descubre/costa/villas-marineras/marinera-ortiguera
We stayed in Playa de Porcía last year as I was still recovering from my broken foot. I could walk to the beach from the place where we stayed and there was a great beach bar whilst OH went for long walks with the dog. I didn't need anything else! 
I would also recommend Ocaña which is a castro (hill fort). Really interesting

https://www.turismoasturias.es/en/d...tros-y-espacios-arqueologicos/castro-de-coana
Mazonovo in Taramundi is a museum dedicated to mills. We went because it was a rainy day and throughly enjoyed it. It's a beautiful setting and really interesting. Near there is a quirky little place called Os Teixois. The road ends in this place where there are 5 "turismo rural" houses. There's a bar and a little church. The whole place is up for sale
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=9&v=EOfzU7M9R5Q
Cuevas de Andina (guided tour only) Are not actually caves now. At one time they were caves, but they were mined out by the Romans looking for gold. Now it's a beautiful natural paradise.

Two things to mention:
I imagine beach bars etc could well be closed. Most places out of the towns have no facilities anyway; no lifeguards, bars, showers etc.
Secondly, there is often quite a walk down to the beach. It might be a beautiful walk through woods or fields, but it's good to know as sometimes you just don't have time (or the energy!)
Wherever you go you'll have a a good time


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> I’m heading towards the Asturias or Galicia
> 
> Relaxing, walking but if cultural, mainly drinking and eating, similar to life now
> 
> ...


If you do go to or pass through Asturias be sure to check out Perlora, Ciudad de Vacaciones with it's holiday
chalets all beautifully designed on Asturian architecture which in it's heyday was the place for the
Municipalities & banks to treat their employees on a sort of company perks holiday before the advent
of package holidays. Now sadly abandoned but stuck in a semi abandoned state while still used
for recreational walks, sport, picnics, barbeques and play area.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe of interest to someone not wanting beaches.

https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/05/30/inenglish/1559231622_485491.html


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> We were going to Paris next year for our Ruby Wedding anniversary but have decided to discover more of Spain.
> 
> Husband wants to go to Barcelona, I’m not over struck, no real reason. We have done Andalusia and Sevilla. I was thinking of the Asturias or Galicia it would be a five day trip, early September
> 
> Any ideas


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Chancerz (Feb 12, 2017)

San Sebastien old town has great food if you've never experienced pintox, great wine and there are lots of michilen starred restaurants to choose from for that special evening. There is also Bilbao, Santander and Llanes a not too long drive away if you want to get out and about.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> We were going to Paris next year for our Ruby Wedding anniversary but have decided to discover more of Spain.
> 
> Husband wants to go to Barcelona, I’m not over struck, no real reason. We have done Andalusia and Sevilla. I was thinking of the Asturias or Galicia it would be a five day trip, early September
> 
> Any ideas


Next January will be our Pearl wedding - haven't decided where yet. This September is SWMBO's 60th and we are going to Huelva province and, in particular, Aracena the town and the Sierra. SWMBO is a fan of caves, so La Gruta de las Maravillas 




 is a must for her birthday. She also wants to go to Río Tinto and the train. We may even nip long to Portugal.


----------

